# Spiral Head Planer.... Grizzly G0454Z or G1033? Powermatic? Others?



## VillageBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

Trying to deice on a 20" spiral cutter head planer. Thinking about grizzly for the bang for the buck, but I have had a few issues with the last two big machines I bought with Grizzly.

Woodworking brethren, any suggestions or advice?

Especially for the 2 grizzly models G0454Z and G1033. Is there that much difference in the capabilities of these 2 machines?

Anybody used a General 20" spiral head?

Anybody own one?

Thanks Guys…

The Pursuit of Wicked Gorgeous Lumber, A Noble Undertaking

Village Boy~


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Hammer Woodworking Tools makes a good one, not cheap!


----------



## VillageBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

Didn't find the price but I know Hammer is expensive business….

Anybody know anything about general 20" spiral cutterhead planer?

The Pursuit of Wicked Gorgeous Lumber, A Noble Undertaking

Village Boy~


----------

